
No, really, pi is wrong: The Tau Manifesto - ZeljkoS
https://tauday.com/tau-manifesto
======
nabla9
I thought about treating 2π as τ. In principle mental typography does not need
new symbols, just a switch in perspective and alter simplifying rules.

Just stop simplifying things like 2π/2 or or multiply by 2/2 if it makes more
sense. But then you have slightly awkward formulas like (3×2π)/4 where you
have to use multiplication sign.

~~~
OscarCunningham
The expression 3(2π)/4 isn't so bad.

